# Name und Addresse unberechtigt in whois



## JayM (11 Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ein unberechtigter Dritter hat ohne Zustimmung den Namen und die Addresse/Telefonnummer eines Bekannten benutzt, um 5 Domains zu registrieren. Die Email Addresse im whois ist uns unbekannt. Auf diesen Domains laufen nun online Shops für Schmuck, Schuhe und ähnliches. Ein IP Search führt zu Servern in Russland. In den AGB einer der Domains wurde eine Urheberrechtsverletzung begangen. Dafür wurde mein Bekannter nun abgemahnt, da er ja im whois als Besitzer der Domain genannt wird. Nur so hat er überhaupt rausgefunden, dass sein Name im whois steht. Beschwerden von online Shop Kunden werden wohl auch nicht lange auf sich warten lassen ... .

Denic und der US Provider, bei dem die Registrierung erfolgte, sind bis jetzt eher zögerlich mit dem Abschalten dieser Domains, selbst nach schriftlicher Aufforderung und Bestätigung, dass die im whois genannten Daten definitiv nicht richtig sind und unberechtigt gebraucht wurden.

Hat schon mal jemand dieses Problem gehabt?
Was sind mögliche Konsequenzen (Haftung für die Vorgänge in den Online Shops, Haftung für Urheberrechtsverletzungen auf den Seiten)?
Was kann man am besten machen, um die Domains abzustellen und (unberechtigte) Haftungsansprüche / Abmahnungen abzuwehren?

Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe, die Ihr mir geben könnt.
JayM


----------



## Hippo (11 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Name und Addresse unberechtigt in whois*

Ist es ein deutscher Provider?
Kann man schoon feststellen ob das jemand aus D war der die Domains registriert hat? Shops in D ?
Dann würde es Sinn machen da einen versierten Anwalt einzuschalten und Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft zu stellen.
Letzteres wird zwar nicht viel bringen, macht aber bei eventuellen Anzeigen gegen Deinen Bekannten Sinn, weil daraus hervorgeht daß er von sich aus schon aktiv geworden ist den Spuk zu beenden


----------



## JayM (12 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Name und Addresse unberechtigt in whois*

Hallo Hippo,
Danke für die schnelle Reaktion. Die Domains wurden über einen US basierten Provider registriert. Dieser gab die Daten an Enom weiter, die die Daten an Denic in Deutschland zur Registrierung weitergegeben haben. Server scheinen in Russland zu stehen. Die Sprachfehler auf den Webseiten deuten auf nicht-Deutschen Seitenbetreiber hin.

Anzeige ist gemacht, allerdings schien die Polizei etwas überfordert mit dem Thema.

Der US Provider prüft die Beschwerde und hat über die (uns unbekannte) email im whois Eintrag den Betreiber kontaktiert. Es scheint als würden die dem Betreiber eine Chance geben den whois Eintrag zu korrigieren (wahrscheinlich wieder mit gefälschten Daten?!?).

Denic hat nach ausdrücklicher Bestätigung meines Bekannten, dass die whois Daten falsch sind, geschrieben dass Denic keinen Grund hat nicht zu glauben, dass mein Bekannter rechtmässiger Besitzer der Domains ist, und könnte er sich bitte an seinen Betreiber wenden, wenn er Änderungen des Eintrags wünscht. Sieht nicht so aus als wollte Denic dem Missbrauch ein Ende setzen.

Kann man Denic und den US Provider in die Haftung nehmen, wenn Kosten bei meinem Bekannten hängen bleiben?  Wegen Beihilfe zu einer Straftat nach 263a Stgb ("Computerbetrug") möglicherweise auch strafrechtlich belangen?

Gruss
J


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Name und Addresse unberechtigt in whois*



JayM schrieb:


> Denic hat nach ausdrücklicher Bestätigung meines Bekannten, dass die whois Daten falsch sind, geschrieben dass Denic keinen Grund hat nicht zu glauben, dass mein Bekannter rechtmässiger Besitzer der Domains ist, und könnte er sich bitte an seinen Betreiber wenden, wenn er Änderungen des Eintrags wünscht. Sieht nicht so aus als wollte Denic dem Missbrauch ein Ende setzen.



Mir liest sich das nach einem recht dämlichen Missverständnis. Aber wenn die tatsächlich so merkbefreit reagieren, dann wird Deinem Bekannten der Weg zum Anwalt nicht erspart bleiben. Es sollte die Möglichkeit bestehen, dem Spuk auf dem Wege der einstweiligen Verfügung recht schnell Einhalt zu gebieten. Wichtig: Hat die EV Erfolg, trägt der Antragsgegner die Kosten. Allerdings sollte Dein Bekannter keine Zeit verlieren, sich darum zu kümmern.


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Name und Addresse unberechtigt in whois*

Möglicherweise kann man versuchen, die DENIC als Mitstörer in Haftung zu nehmen, wenn die gegen ihre eigenen Auflagen verstößt und bei solchen Domains nicht umgehend die Abschaltung anordnet.


----------



## Reducal (15 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Name und Addresse unberechtigt in whois*

Es geht also um 5 Domains, die über einen ausländischen Registrar bei der Denic angelegt wurden.



JayM schrieb:


> Kann man Denic ... in die Haftung nehmen, wenn Kosten bei meinem Bekannten hängen bleiben?  Wegen Beihilfe zu einer Straftat nach 263a Stgb ("Computerbetrug") möglicherweise auch strafrechtlich belangen?


Nein, da die Denic nur das macht, was auch ihr Auftrag ist, nämlich *.de Domains registrieren. Allerdings ist das Thema Mitstörerhaftung (zivil) tatsächlich ein Punkt, an dem die Denic einknicken sollte. Obwohl schon Gerichte (z. B. das LG Frankfurt) dahin gehend geurteilt haben, sieht der Chefsyndikus bei der Denic die Problematik anscheinend generell anders. Insbesondere gilt der Mitstörzustand ab dem Zeitpunkt, von dem an die Denic Kenntnis von dem Datenmissbrauch hat.

Gegen den US-Provider ist von D aus keinerlei Rechtsmittel möglich, vor allem weil der sich ja bereits anscheinend um die Sache bemüht, wie du hier selbst schreibst:





JayM schrieb:


> Der US Provider prüft die Beschwerde und hat über die (uns unbekannte)  email im whois Eintrag den Betreiber kontaktiert. Es scheint als würden  die dem Betreiber eine Chance geben den whois Eintrag zu korrigieren.






JayM schrieb:


> Anzeige ist gemacht, allerdings schien die Polizei etwas überfordert mit  dem Thema.


So wird es wohl sein. Immerhin gibt es für die Polizei in dieser Sache keine handhabe und eine Straftat kann zum derzeitigen Stand der Informationen auch nicht zwingend hergeleitet werden. Somit ist die Klärung der Angelegenheit vorrangig ziviler Natur und nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden.



JayM schrieb:


> Die Domains wurden über einen US  basierten Provider registriert. Dieser gab die Daten an Enom weiter, die  die Daten an Denic in Deutschland zur Registrierung weitergegeben  haben. Server scheinen in Russland zu stehen. Die Sprachfehler auf den  Webseiten deuten auf nicht-Deutschen Seitenbetreiber hin.


Ihr müsst konkret zwischen den bei der Denic verarbeiteten Daten und dem Inhalt der Webs trennen. Dass Server in Russland stehen, hat mit der *.de-Domain nichts zu tun. Ihr könnt nur versuchen, den Missbrauch der Daten bei der Denic wieder zu heilen.


----------



## johinos (16 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Name und Addresse unberechtigt in whois*

Naja, das unbefugte Benutzen des fremden Namens dürfte hier unter § 269 StGB (Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten) fallen:  http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/269.html - mehr dazu auf Cyberfahnder - IT-Straftaten 5 - Schutz des Rechtsverkehrs 

Üblicherweise werden auch die Rechnungen für das Eintragen der Domains nicht bezahlt, also wahrscheinlich kommt noch Betrug dazu - aber dann wird auch schnell abgeschaltet. Also mal nachfragen, ob der ausländische Registrar sein Geld erhalten hat und ihm mitteilen, dass er es jedenfalls nicht vom Bekannten erhalten wird. 



JayM schrieb:


> ..., wenn Kosten bei meinem Bekannten hängen bleiben?


Das dürfte kaum passieren: Da müsste ihm nachgewiesen werden, dass er die Domains hat registrieren lassen - und wenn er es nicht war, geht das nicht.


----------



## JayM (16 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Name und Addresse unberechtigt in whois*

Gute Nachrichten, der amerikanische Provider hat die Domains suspendiert. Die haben sich 5 Arbeitstage Zeit gelassen, aber damit sind die Webseiten erstmal nicht mehr erreichbar, und es wird wenigstens nicht noch mehr Opfer dieser online Shops geben. Die whois Einträge zeigen allerdings immer noch meinen Bekannten (mit voller Addresse und Telefonnummer). Naja, das werden wir auch noch geregelt kriegen. DENIC hat einen Brief vom Anwalt bekommen, mal sehen was die damit machen.

Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Komentare. Gut zu wissen, dass man nicht ganz alleine dasteht!

Gruss
J


----------



## Reducal (17 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Name und Addresse unberechtigt in whois*



JayM schrieb:


> DENIC hat einen Brief vom Anwalt bekommen, mal sehen was die damit machen.


Wenn ihr eine Antwort habt, dann wäre es toll, wenn du beide Briefe einscannen und hier hoch laden könntest (dabei sind die Mods sicher behilflich, da du noch zu wenig Beiträge hast). Die Position der Denic ist umstrittener denn je und der eine oder andere interessierte Leser könnte die Schreiben womöglich gut für seine Argumentation gebrauchen.


----------

